# Searching for a signal error



## GoBobbyGo (Apr 10, 2006)

Got my new service (and R15) at the end of February. 

Thought it was odd that I couldn't record one thing and watch another. Hated the "we're going to change the channel in 5 minutes - you can either change now and lose the last 5 minutes of the show you're watching, cancel the recording, or lose 1/3 of your screen" message.

Called to complain about these and discovered that at the first install they had only run one line from the dish to the R15. So they came out and fixed it.

That was last Tuesday. This past Tuesday night, exactly a week later, I turn on the tv and get the 771/searching for a signal error code. I was on my way to bed, so I didn't do much about it at the time - called DirecTV, the little voice mail said it was probably weather- or obstruction-related. Looked up in the sky and I could see stars (anyway, why would the weather ruin the signal from one tuner and not the other? Same with obstruction...)

I went to bed rather than go check the dish on the roof of my condo building. Was out all day/night yesterday, but did turn on the tv before going to bed, just to check. Yep, still the same problem. 

DirecTV's voice system thingy says to try resetting it before they'll let me talk to someone. I'll do that when I get home.

In the meanwhile, though, assuming the reset doesn't help (this IS an R15, and this IS DirecTV after all), here are my questions:

- any speculation as to what the likely cause of this is?
- when I only had the one tuner connected, I never got this error message. Why am I getting it now?
- In the meanwhile I'd like to be able to watch the one good tuner. How do I get the @#$#@#$ error message to go away?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

-) Bad Cable or Multiswitch
-) You introduced a 2nd tuner, thus if the problem exists in the cable or the multiswitch/lnb assembly you would have just start to see it now.
-) Pull the 2nd feed from the box, and restart it (to disable the 2nd tuner)


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Try the reset first. It is the easiest thing to do and a lot of times will fix the problem you are having.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I had that same problem on both tuners. I did the reset, and it came back up with no problems. I haven't seen the error since. Good luck.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I had the same problem!


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry, my cat walked across my computer. Anyway, D told me to switch the two cables coming into my R15. It really didn't help and I needed an installer to come back out and fix it. Also, I get real frustrated when I call tech support and the recording is asking me if I am in front of my TV-so I keep pressing "0" until it connects with a live person.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

sandi916 said:


> Anyway, D told me to switch the two cables coming into my R15.


After you swap the two cables, you should do a reset. Have you done the reset yet (push the red button by the access card, or pull the power cord for about 20 seconds)?

Carl


----------

